# Introduction/my story! Hello!!!



## Jaxx24d (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site, just thought I'd introduce myself a little and tell you why I'm here....

I'm 32 next month, married, we have a 3yr old, we tried for 18mths with her and conceived after 3 rounds of acupuncture/naturally.
Feb 2011 I fell pregnant after literally deciding to try a few days before! I unfortunately miscarried at 10weeks.

We have a major problem and that is that my husband is never flipping here! He works abroad, generally away for 8/9 weeks at a time, then home for 3 maybe 4 weeks.  After my mc I had 2 clear cycles and we tried again, not when I was fertile though, and that is how we have been basically. He seems to never be here when I'm ovulating. The only time has been Christmas, we really really pressurised ourselves though and it was a very stressful time for us, there was bound to be pressure though with all the months we had of not being able to try! 
My husbands back at work now and as he's had time to reflect at work about how sad I am most of the time and how stressful it was when he was home and I was ovulating, he's suggested to me about getting some help fertility wise. 
We are lucky that we have some good money behind us ( one of the only perks to him being away!!!!) so he said look let's see if we can throw money at the situation. I know that sounds really harsh, but I guess that's him trying to take steps to get me out of this constant depression I'm in due to him not being here when I'm ovulating! I am going to ring a private fertility clinic tomorrow and at least have a consultation and just see if we have any options that will help us! In my little ideal world head, I'd get a little set up where hubby's sperm is there ready for me and when I need it I just go in and have it popped in haha!


Since the miscarriage, it's all I can think about, I was never this bad when trying with my daughter, something about being preg and losing It has changed me so much as a person and I hate it so much. I also think the fact that we didn't even try for that preg and it happened so easily is frustrating me cos why can't it happen like that again?!

Anyways, so there is a little bit about me. I guess I was looking for a few ideas, if u had any about our situation. Maybe some of u have partners that work away too and have tips or ideas or experience of it. Or maybe u think u might know how a fertility specialist may help us?
Look forward to chatting to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Jaxx - soo sorry for your loss hun, been there too hunnie and it really does change your perspective on baby making.  Its unfortunate that your other half is away when it matters most - I felt exactly the same and my hubby is merely a shift worker.... however, rather than throwing money at fertility treatment, have you thought about going on the pill?  Yeah thats the last thing you want to take when you're trying for a sibling for your little one, hoever - In this way, you can manipulate your cycle to fit in with your other halfs trips home.  
If you're cramming a small window of opportunity into a couple of days every couple of months, of course it's going to be a stress for you, alternatively, is there anyway that you can meet up with your hubby nearer his workplace every now and again for some 'quality time'

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Jaxx24d (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply sheliaweb.

I haven't considered going on the pill, I had a chat with my Gp today funnily enough and she didn't seem very keen on the idea when I mentioned it.
How has it worked for others if you did this?

I couldn't meet up with the hubby no as he works in Afghan and Iraq! Lol not exactly holiday destinations!


----------

